# decent plastic figues



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

ok, i dont know if it is rough on forum rules to ask about non-GW product.. but..

I was looking to see if you could get any chaos warrior or wood elf analogue figures·
Mantic look pretty good but dont seem to do reasonable matches for those armies.
could anyone recommend anything?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Avatars of War make great resin minis to substitute for GW WoC models. They also have some really nice metal figs for characters for all the armies. Though, I've heard that the AoW resin units take a LONG time to get shipped; something about high demand and all that.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Azzaphox said:


> ...i dont know if it is rough on forum rules to ask about non-GW product....


It is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tbh, the Wood Elf Plastics are some of the finest in the entire range. Just a shame Eternal Guard, Wardancers, Warhawks, are finecast/metal and the Treekin/Treemen suck balls.


----------



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

vaz, do you mean the GW wood elf plastics? i had better have another look at them


----------



## Kegoha (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually, I want to get some of these models too. I am very keen on the models


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't recommend the Avatars of War Chaos Warriors enough. almost worth the 6 month wait for them.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Quite a few of the AoW characters you can pick up on eBay for similar prices from various sellers and avoid the wait. It's more difficult with troops though.


----------



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

wioth the avatars of war stuff the troops were all 'out of stock' but there didnt seem to be a place to put in advance order..

anyway... any ideas on the Wood Elf figures?


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not to familiar with too many other mini's makers, but ultraforge.com makes an amazing treewoman, and has a pretty cool smaller treeman. They have some other cool stuff too.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> I can't recommend the Avatars of War Chaos Warriors enough. *almost *worth the 6 month wait for them.


But not quite.

The halberd ones rank up horribly.

they're fantastic sculpts, but I got pretty badly hosed ordering these in Feb for a July tournament.

if you're willing to wait that long....go for it.

the experience turned me off to Avatars of war for good. Their customer support was horrible.


----------

